# R.I.P. My Fat Girlfriend



## chase870 (Apr 12, 2016)

A very sad day. My wife's dog Sassy aka My fat Girlfriend left this world today. It was time to let her go due to health reasons. She was my wife's baby and faithful companion. I had the honor of hunting with her for years. She loved it, and had a strong drive to hunt. I figure she has picked up more birds than most dogs will ever see.


----------



## JNP125 (Apr 13, 2016)

Yellow labs are the best dogs...Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cr00241 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 13, 2016)

Man, I know she was something special to you.  Sorry to hear.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry I hate to hear this.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Chase. I say it every time..... they just don't live long enough.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 13, 2016)

Dang Charlie. Prayers sent man


----------



## Redbow (Apr 13, 2016)

I am sorry for your loss losing a Dog leaves a big hole in our hearts..Labs are the best out there IMO...


----------



## GAGE (Apr 13, 2016)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry for your loss,.. But she did have a Great Life.


----------



## flatsmaster (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry for ur loss .... But the memories will last forever !!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 13, 2016)

Beautiful Girl !!!!!
She is waiting for you at the "Rainbow Ridge"...


----------



## mistrfish71 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry for you and your girlfriends loss. Its never easy,  I see it almost everyday and still tear up when I see a hurting dog take its last breath.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry.


----------



## riskyb (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear it prayers and best wishes to you all


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 14, 2016)

Very sorry Charlie. Fat girl had a good run of it though. You fueled her desire to retrieve for you and gave her a wonderful life. You've got lots and lots of great memories with her


----------



## GLS (Apr 14, 2016)

A day like that is never a good day.  Other than losing two-legged family, there's not much worse. Gil


----------



## sjrwinder (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. Lost mine the Tuesday after the season ended.


----------



## jdgator (Apr 14, 2016)

Im sorry. I cannopt even imagine.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Charlie.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear this, loosing a great dog is hard on the heart and emotions. Hang in there..


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear this.  Prayers for your family.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 19, 2016)

Hate to hear it man...


----------



## chase870 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words in regards to Sassy. Ill take some of her ashes to the fields in Canada that she loved so much this October.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 14, 2016)

Good man


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 20, 2016)

Sorry for your loss!


----------

